# Are the creeks ever going to go down.



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I know how the guys feel out west waiting for the snow run off to end


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm definitely feeling the pain. This may be one of the years when the Huron (in Ann Arbor) doesn't get wadable until July. If then.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

The same can be said for the South Branch of the Au Sable. This is getting ridiculous !


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Agreeded


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

"With the rain this evening  and tomorrow, there's a chance we could move into the top 5 wettest springs on record," said Steve Freitag of the National Weather Service. "The No. 5 spot was set in 1913 when 13.07 inches fell on the Metro area. There's an excellent chance we'll move into the top 5 position." 

From The Detroit News: http://detnews.com/article/20110525...-stage--highways-slowed-by-rain#ixzz1NPIC3qXf​


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

So I've been looking at the USGS online charts for the Huron at Ann Arbor and I'm wondering if a record was set today. The discharge median is 448cfs with a mean of 580cfs, around 4:00 this afternoon it was at 3750cfs. Its now down to 3490.

The max was set in 1943 at 3100cfs.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> So I've been looking at the USGS online charts for the Huron at Ann Arbor and I'm wondering if a record was set today. The discharge median is 448cfs with a mean of 580cfs, around 4:00 this afternoon it was at 3750cfs. Its now down to 3490.
> 
> The max was set in 1943 at 3100cfs.


:yikes:


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

YPSIFLY said:


> So I've been looking at the USGS online charts for the Huron at Ann Arbor and I'm wondering if a record was set today. The discharge median is 448cfs with a mean of 580cfs, around 4:00 this afternoon it was at 3750cfs. Its now down to 3490.
> 
> The max was set in 1943 at 3100cfs.


Overall record or daily record? Those charts generally show what the high/low for that particular day is.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

YPSIFLY said:


> So I've been looking at the USGS online charts for the Huron at Ann Arbor and I'm wondering if a record was set today. The discharge median is 448cfs with a mean of 580cfs, around 4:00 this afternoon it was at 3750cfs. Its now down to 3490.
> 
> The max was set in 1943 at 3100cfs.


 took a look at Riverside park in Ypsi when I was at work today and the Huron was flowing through the park by about 150yards from the bank. carp were well up into the park. 

J-


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I just spoke with my dad and he said the park behind Belleville dam is completely flooded all the way back to the RR bridge by about 6-7 feet. He's going to try to email some pics to me. If he's successful I'll post them early tomorrow morning.

He's been fishing there for over 40 years and has never seen it so high. Let's be careful out there. When it gets high like this banks can become unstable and all it will take is one bad step and you will be an entry in your local paper's obituary section.

On the upside, when it starts to go down and gets close to normal the catfishing should be awesome. I'm getting my big rigs ready and I'm gonna make sure I have enough big Gamakatsu hooks. I plan to play around with some cut bait set ups. That's something I don't have a whole lot of experience with. I was going to focus on fly fishing this Spring but oh well. I welcome every challenge Mother Nature throws at me. It allows me to learn new things and grow as an angler.

Give me a lemon and I'll make you the best damn lemonade you ever had.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

head way upstream for trout. Any river clears and gets lower faster in the upper stretches of a river.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is a crappy pic of the huron at Riverside park in Ypsi yesterday. The park is almost entirely flooded with the river actually flowing through it. The pic is taken from the south end parking lot (which was about 3/4 covered). The Dam off of LeForge (old paper mill) was RAGING too, but didnt take a pic.

J-


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

Should the paint creek be ok by thursday?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

pike-pwner said:


> Should the paint creek be ok by thursday?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Today probably didn't help...it will probably be fishable...probably still high...muddy....and not prime though


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, its pretty crazy. I live near joliet, IL, and Illinois and Indiana have been 'pounded' for almost 6 weeks straight. WI is getting trounced, but has had a little time between storms to recover. Its like an el nino summer but---without the cool temps.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> I just spoke with my dad and he said the park behind Belleville dam is completely flooded all the way back to the RR bridge by about 6-7 feet. He's going to try to email some pics to me. If he's successful I'll post them early tomorrow morning.
> 
> He's been fishing there for over 40 years and has never seen it so high. Let's be careful out there. When it gets high like this banks can become unstable and all it will take is one bad step and you will be an entry in your local paper's obituary section.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the cats. With all this rain I cant get my canoe out to reach my cat spots. And my daughter has been asking weekly when we can go out in the canoe for them  . I just keep telling her when the water goes down and its safe. Looks like that might not be untill the end of June :sad:


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

So has anyone been to the river in the last 24hrs? After a long weekend I have tomorrow off and I'm dying to work the nightshift at my after dark spot. If its within the walls below B-Ville Dam I'm good.

Come hell or high water I will wet line tonight....


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

I was out a few times this weekend, but up around Ann Arbor. It's high and fast. Found a couple spots to fly fish, but they were backwaters and above dams where the water was slower and got some panfish and bass. Talked to folks who got some nice bass and pike out in boats on the ponds. 

Gonna be a long time till this all goes down.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

the paint should be fishable by the weekend- checked it tonight
wadeable by early next week


----------



## hillbilly5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------

